
New MacBook Pro Received Most Online Orders - HappyAndHarmles
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/11/02/phil-schiller-new-macbook-pro-interview/
======
mgiannopoulos
Interesting quote >> "If you made the Mac a touchscreen you’d have to figure
out how to make it a good experience with your finger on a touchscreen. Trust
me, we’ve looked at that — it’s a bad experience. It’s not as good or as
intuitive as with a mouse and trackpad."

------
doug1001
i believe this is the first time (at least within the last several years or so
in which a new iteration of the MBP MacBook Pro has been announced
("launched") but not available _in the Apple Store_ the same day.

so...the _only_ way to purchase one is by ordering it online.

interesting to compare total sales within first seven days after launch for
the past half dozen MBP updates/iterations; that's the relevant metric in my
view, comparing online orders across MBP updates is misleading.

from the interview w Apple's Marketing honcho discussed in the OP, is this
quote:

"I have never seen a great new Apple product that didn’t have its share of
early criticism and debate — and that’s cool. We took a bold risk"

this sort of reflexive response suggests that he hasn't actually listened to
the criticism.

